# getmail 4.3.4 unhandled expression



## djemmers (Jun 18, 2009)

hi 
We have an (old) freebsd server running that needs replacing (busy with that)
but now suddenly getmail doesn't get our mails anymore (wich is not good for any business)
the mails are still on our providers server.
we get them through a simplepop3retriever

getmail version: 4.3.4

when I give the command to get the mails manually I get:


```
faber@freebsd$ getmail -r /root/.getmail/2go
getmail version 4.3.4
Copyright (C) 1998-2005 Charles Cazabon.  Licensed under the GNU GPL version 2.
SimplePOP3Retriever:vzw%bouworde.be@mail.bouworde.be:110:

Exception: please read docs/BUGS and include the following information in any bug report:

  getmail version 4.3.4
  Python version 2.4 (#2, Apr  3 2005, 22:24:02)
[GCC 3.4.2 [FreeBSD] 20040728]

Unhandled exception follows:
    File "/usr/local/bin/getmail", line 542, in main
    go(configs)
    File "/usr/local/bin/getmail", line 110, in go
    msg = retriever.getmsg(msgid)
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/getmailcore/_retrieverbases.py", line 366, in getmsg
    return self._getmsgbyid(msgid)
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/getmailcore/_retrieverbases.py", line 440, in _getmsgbyid
    msg = Message(fromlines=lines)
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/getmailcore/message.py", line 93, in __init__
    self.__msg = email.message_from_string(os.linesep.join(fromlines))
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/__init__.py", line 43, in message_from_string
    return Parser(*args, **kws).parsestr(s)
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/Parser.py", line 79, in parsestr
    return self.parse(StringIO(text), headersonly=headersonly)
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/Parser.py", line 68, in parse
    feedparser.feed(data)
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/FeedParser.py", line 149, in feed
    self._call_parse()
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/FeedParser.py", line 153, in _call_parse
    self._parse()
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/FeedParser.py", line 334, in _parsegen
    for retval in self._parsegen():
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/FeedParser.py", line 255, in _parsegen
    for retval in self._parsegen():
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/FeedParser.py", line 334, in _parsegen
    for retval in self._parsegen():
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/FeedParser.py", line 231, in _parsegen
    for retval in self._parsegen():
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/FeedParser.py", line 193, in _parsegen
    for line in self._input:
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/FeedParser.py", line 122, in next
    line = self.readline()
    File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/email/FeedParser.py", line 82, in readline
    if ateof(line):
  TypeError: expected string or buffer

Please also include configuration information from running getmail
with your normal options plus "--dump".
Exception getmailcore.exceptions.getmailDeliveryError: <getmailcore.exceptions.getmailDeliveryError instance at 0x8336c4c> in <bound method SimplePOP3Retriever.__del__ of <getmailcore.retrievers.SimplePOP3Retriever object at 0x828bc0c>> ignored
```
so then I ran:

```
faber@freebsd$ getmail -r /root/.getmail/2go --dump
getmail version 4.3.4
Copyright (C) 1998-2005 Charles Cazabon.  Licensed under the GNU GPL version 2.
getmail configuration:
  getmail version 4.3.4
  Python version 2.4 (#2, Apr  3 2005, 22:24:02)
[GCC 3.4.2 [FreeBSD] 20040728]
  retriever:  SimplePOP3Retriever(getmaildir="~/.getmail/", password="*", port="110", server="mail.bouworde.be", timeout="180", use_apop="False", username="vzw%bouworde.be")
  destination:  MultiGuesser(default=Maildir /home/faber/Maildir/, anneleen@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/ria/Maildir/, peter@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/faber/Maildir/, katrien@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/katrien/Maildir/, machtelt@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/machtelt/Maildir/, rob@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/rob/Maildir/, vzw@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/rob/Maildir/, heleen@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/wannes/Maildir/, greet@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/wannes/Maildir/, ict@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/faber/Maildir/, michael@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/wannes/Maildir/, rene@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/faber/Maildir/, info@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/boAlgemeen/Maildir/, faber@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/faber/Maildir/, ilona@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/katrien/Maildir/, ria@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/ria/Maildir/, wannes@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/wannes/Maildir/, katleen@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/katrienc/Maildir/, boekhouding@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/boekhouding/Maildir/, hanne@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/katrienc/Maildir/, sabine@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/sabine/Maildir/, kirsten@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/sabine/Maildir/, sarah@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/katrienc/Maildir/, joke@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/joke/Maildir/, willem@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/willem/Maildir/, katrien.c@bouworde.be->Maildir /home/katrienc/Maildir/)
  options:
    delete : True
    delete_after : 0
    delivered_to : True
    logfile : logfile(filename="/root/.getmail/log")
    max_message_size : 0
    max_messages_per_session : 0
    message_log : /root/.getmail/log
    message_log_syslog : False
    read_all : True
    received : True
    verbose : 1
```

But I don't understand anyting about that.

to be complete I went to the mails using webmail (it is a catch all adres) and there I looked at the oldest mail (my guess is that that mail is the first to be downloaded.
and what do you know, it is a spam message:

```
Van: (from)
	
  'L'avantage du Superamant' <MayraLindsey@malaysia.net>    
	
 Verstuurd: Wed Jun 17 20:53 
Aan: (to)
	
  hodbouwordexur@bouworde.be
	
 Prioriteit:  Normaal 
Onderwerp: (subject)
	
 Re:+25 % Et vous nous direz merci.
	
Type: HTML Msg 

Avec votre nouvelle augmentation de la taille aucune femme capable de resister a la tentation.

Soyez heureux avec votre taille et de rendre votre partenaire heureux et satisfait.
Cessez de rever d'etre le gagnant au lit, essayez notre produit pour l'agrandir.

La proposition spÃ©ciale - Ã  l'achat de 4 bouteilles encore 2 vous recevez gratuitement.

C'est facile: il ya des hommes de grande taille et ceux qui n'ont pas essaye notre produit.
```

I am at a complete loss here, any tips and suggestions are verry appreciated8


----------



## djemmers (Jun 18, 2009)

I was too quick:

the oldest message is:


```
From: 'Williams Baron' <williams@barclaysbank.org>
To: undisclosed-recipients:;
Sent: Thu Jun 18  0:53
Subject: Fwd: INSTRUCTIONS TO CREDIT


Barclays Bank Plc
1 Churchill Place
London, E14 5HP-United Kingdom
http://www.barclays.co.uk

Ref No: BKLN/30A/IPF-09Z

Sir,

RE: INSTRUCTIONS TO CREDIT YOUR BANK ACCOUNT WITH US$750,000.00

We at this bank wish to congratulate and inform you that after thorough
review of your unpaid funds in conjunction with the World Bank Auditorâ€™s
report, your payment file was forwarded to our bank for the immediate
transfer of a first installment amount of US$750,000.00 to your bank
account.

The Auditorâ€™s reports shows that you have been going through hard times by
paying a lot of money to see to the release of your funds, which has been
delayed by some dubious officials that dealt with you in the past.

We therefore advice that you stop further communication with any other
group, individuals or institutions, since you do not have to pay any money
or transfer fee to receive your funds as you have met up with the whole
funds transfer requirements.

Should you follow our bankâ€™s directives, the first installment amount of
US$750,000.00 will be credited and reflect in your bank account within 3
to 4 bank working days.

For further information on this funds transfer notice, kindly send to me the
following:

(1) Your Full Name:
(2) Phone, Fax and Mobile Number:
(3) Company Name, Home Address:
(4) Profession, Age and Marital status:

Yours sincerely,
Mr Williams Baron
Barclays Bank Plc, UK
```

the strnage thing I see is in 
TO: undisclosed-recipients:;
the :;
might that cause the above errors ?


----------

